# Trek Stache 7?



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

So I have had my Trek Stache 7 for a few years now. I really love the innovative design of this bike and it has served me well. 

Over the winter I picked up a Surly Ogre frame and built up a gravel/touring/bikepacking bike. I have since fallen in love with the Ogre and even though it is a much heavier bike than the Stache, it just rolls along so much more effortlessly. 

In another thread I mentioned taking the Stache to Angel Fire to ride down hill and trails there. In doing so I realized that I am truly more of a gravel/touring rider. 

So, I was thinking about letting the Stache go. However, like I said, I really like the bike and its design just not the rolling resistance the 3.0 tires create. Even though I have put carbon components on the Stache to lower the weight it just rides heavier than the Ogre. I can only attribute this to the big soft 3.0 tires. 

So I wanted to get opinions on whether to just let it go and focus on the Ogre, or keep it and maybe change the wheel tire combo down to 29’s with 2.6 tires?

I live in Texas so my riding is not like it was at Angel Fire and is mostly on gravel roads, hard pack or city streets. I am not a technical rider so when I do hit trails I am looking for wide flowing tracks to ride on.

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I had a Stache 5, and it was just as fast as my Orbea Alma carbon 29er. I never felt slow on that bike. That being said, I always like trying something new.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I live in North Texas and I absolutely love my Stache. I don't ever see myself getting rid of it even If I were to get another bike. I have too much fun on it.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Which 3" tires are you riding? At what pressures?


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Bontrager XR2 Team Issue - and as far as pressure i keep them pretty tight, I am not running low pressure where I ride as it is typically hard pack.

I would try a 2.8 or 2.6 on this rim, but I think they are too wide for anything sub 3.0.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

RatBikeRod said:


> Bontrager XR2 Team Issue - and as far as pressure i keep them pretty tight, I am not running low pressure where I ride as it is typically hard pack.
> 
> I would try a 2.8 or 2.6 on this rim, but I think they are too wide for anything sub 3.0.


It's a rare tire in any size that rolls faster than the XR2 with reasonable air pressures.

2.8" rekon's are both heavier and slower than what you have now.

I think trying the Vittoria Mezcal 2.6's would be your best bet. If that doesn't make it enjoyable for you, out the door it goes.


----------

